# Dewalt Drill Batteries



## JAKAVELLI (Apr 15, 2015)

I have a Dewalt drill. I forgot the model number but the batteries both went out the same exact day. Won't hold a charge. They battery model number is D9096. I've looked online for replacements but if I buy the Dewalt brand it's $129 for two!

I can go on Ebay and buy some that are knockoff for a little less amperage but i'm hesitant.

Anybody else have this problem? Any suggestion?

Jake


----------



## jboehm (May 2, 2009)

I bought an ebay 14.4 nicad battery. I believe it is one of the 1.5 mah and It has been great.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

There's several video's on youtube on rebooting batteries to get them to charge again.I done it on maybe 8 batteries with about 1/2 of them working again.Dang sure worth my trouble.I now have 4 drills working I almost threw away because replacement batteries were so expensive.


----------



## chazenreds (Jun 9, 2004)

You can get a dewalt 18v drill with 2 batteries and a charger for $99 or less online rather than just getting the batteries.


----------



## jboehm (May 2, 2009)

You can also buy the batteries from Amazon.


----------



## maskale (Sep 19, 2014)

ebay, cheapest source of new batteries, 

I say bite the bullet and go 20v lithium ion.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

maskale said:


> ebay, cheapest source of new batteries,
> 
> I say bite the bullet and go 20v lithium ion.


This. I'm in the same boat and for 99 bucks more you get a 20v drill and 20v driver plus two batteries.
http://www.amazon.com/DEWALT-DCK280...d=1455836088&sr=8-5&keywords=dewalt+drill+20v


----------



## maskale (Sep 19, 2014)

galvbay said:


> This. I'm in the same boat and for 99 bucks more you get a 20v drill and 20v driver plus two batteries.
> http://www.amazon.com/DEWALT-DCK280...d=1455836088&sr=8-5&keywords=dewalt+drill+20v


that's a good start, you will never drive a screw again with a drill, that driver is gold.

those batteries are the cheaper ones, if they don't have enough run time for you they offer bigger and better batteries. they are yellow and go up to 5ah.

you will find that lithium ion is way better though.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

I keep waiting for my 18v batteries to die so I can upgrade to 20v, but the dang things keep going.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

All these drill/driver/battery kits do the exact same thing. So it is down to warranty. Rigid has a lifetime warranty....batteries too. When my Dewalt batts quit I sold all that junk and got Rigid for the same price I would have replaced my batteries for.....with a lifetime warranty now.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

sgrem said:


> All these drill/driver/battery kits do the exact same thing. So it is down to warranty. Rigid has a lifetime warranty....batteries too. When my Dewalt batts quit I sold all that junk and got Rigid for the same price I would have replaced my batteries for.....with a lifetime warranty now.


Good info to know!! This may be the route I'm going to take now. Thanks for the info. Are you happy with the Rigid line??? Rate 1 - 10 (10 best)...what would you give it?? gb


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

i have a rigid set, drill, saw, sawsall, charger and 2 batteries. all of it has been replaced under warranty free. just have to go to their selected repair shop..
probably 5-6 yrs old
just make sure you keep your sales slip and make a copy when you first get it and file warranty with factory.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

I think they are all 10 cuz I have never not been able to drill/screw/saw/sawzall/impact etc every last thing I put the tool to use for whether it was my old Makita, Black and Decker, Ryobi, Dewalt, Milwaukee, Porter Cable, or Rigid. They all have done exactly what I asked of them to the same level of performance. Let's be honest they get the job done the same way. I don't use them 6 hours a day so don't really care about the weight or a few inch/foot pounds of torque here or there for driving a 3" screw or 1/4" drill bit. It's just not that big a deal. They all do the exact same thing. But the batteries all suck. So I went with best warranty on the batts. Rigid was the only warranty that included the batts.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

sgrem...thanks!! Did you buy online or Home Depot??


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

sgrem said:


> All these drill/driver/battery kits do the exact same thing. So it is down to warranty. Rigid has a lifetime warranty....batteries too. When my Dewalt batts quit I sold all that junk and got Rigid for the same price I would have replaced my batteries for.....with a lifetime warranty now.


How does that lifetime warranty work? any time the battery die you get a new replacement free, no question asked? is that still true when that particular model is no longer in production?


----------



## Wordsaw (Apr 17, 2013)

mas360 said:


> How does that lifetime warranty work? any time the battery die you get a new replacement free, no question asked? is that still true when that particular model is no longer in production?


In my experience, the lifetime warranty doesn't work very well. Tried to return two bad batteries and they wouldn't exchange them -- they told me I had to return the whole drill kit. So another trip home and back, and they acted like they'd never dealt with a return before. They ended up giving me a credit for a similar drill kit (surprise, surprise, the one I had wasn't made anymore). So I got the replacement drill kit. Both batteries on that one went bad in less than a year.


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

Just bought another one of these to replace a very old original battery. Bought one about a year ago, and it's been just fine and has great life even with the circular saw.

http://www.amazon.com/Powerextra-Re...&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00


----------

